# Авиация > Литература >  Еще одна книга Н. Якубовича

## FLOGGER

По наводке моего друга из Воронежа прикупил книгу Якубовича про Як-28. Могу сказать, что моя первая оценка творений этого автора ("Боевые самолеты Микояна")оказалась верной. И эта книга сделана очень небрежно. Единственно, что в ней есть интересного - это компоновка Як-28, взятая из техописания. Все остальное практически сборка общеизвестных фактов. Оригинальные фотографии почти отсутствуют. Вместо снимков кабин и пр. боевых самолетов использованы снимки макетов, взятые, очевидно, из отчетов. Есть нестыковки. Так, например, на стр.49 есть фото "Як-28Л с демонтированной пушкой АМ-23". Но нигде и не писалось, что АМ-23 ставили на Як-28. Упоминались только НР-23 и ГШ-23. На стр. 50 пишется, что на Як-28И установили Р-11АФ2-300, а в таблице указан Р-11АФ-300. На стр. 52 сказано, что летчики Як-28 впервые облачались в скафандры, но никаких пояснений или фото этих скафандров, или летчиков в них нет. Что за скафандры? Непонятно. 
Большинство фото в этой книге - это общеизвестные фото из журналов, газет прошлых лет. Много фото Як-28 с Ходынки, Монино.
Упоминаются и иные модификации 28-го: БИ, РР, ИМ, но никаких фото этих машин нет, что странно и плохо.
Приведена картинка шторочного кресла, какое было на МИГ-19, но какое отношение оно имеет к Як-28 совершенно непонятно.
В целях, подозреваю, увеличения объема книги, приводятся длинные, порою в несколько страниц, цитаты из воспоминаний, документов. Может, это и хорошо, но мне не понравилось. Для того же, КМК, написана большая глава про Ту-128, правда, там он сравнивается с Як-28. 
 Еще смешнее читать во вступлении о том, что "именно Як-28, положив бомбу точно в центр палубы, остановил БПК "Сторожевой". Правда, на стр. 54 написано, что бомбы ФАБ-250 упали около кормы БПК. Во что я тоже плохо верю. (это при том, что из 10 вылетевших Як-28И на цель вышел только *один!*) .Другой отбомбился по нашему сухогрузу, третий чуть не грохнул катер командующего КБФ, а остальные 7 вообще цель не нашли.
Вообще текст книги написан довольно неряшливо. Есть предложения с не очень понятным смыслом, есть повторы. Так, на стр. 99 дважды написано о принятии на вооружение Ту-128С-4. Такое впечатление, порой, что автор текста не очень хорошо знает русский язык и вообще текст никто не редактировал.
Рецензировать *всю* книгу у меня сил не хватит. Прочитав ее был сильно разочарован. В целом могу сказать, что книга слабая, ИМХО, естественно. 
Ну и, наконец, *ЦЕНА!* Я взял ее в инет-магазине за 837 руб. Мой товарищ в Воронеже - за 1400! И та, и и другая цена для *этой* книги совершенно запредельная! ИМХО, красная цена ей - рублей 400, не более. Ни качество фотографий, ни текст на большее не тянут никак.
В общем, Н. Якубович этой книгой подтвердил, что книги за его авторством приобретать не обязательно. Ничего нового там нет.

----------


## Mig

Согласен с оценкой небрежного творчества Н. Якубовича. Но вот цена этой "нетленки" от Якубовича точно не зависит... Я бы сказал так, книжные магазины накручивают иной раз до 100% наценки. Могу предположить, что 400 руб. - это отпускная цена издательства, 100% накрутил Инет-магазин, получилось 837 руб. А воронежский магазин покупал книжку в Инет-магазине и добавил к этой цене свою накрутку...
Эта порочная система, основанная на жадности торговцев, приводит к тому, что цена на специализированные издания (в нашем случае авиа. история) становится запретительной, книги не продаются, издательства отказываются от издания авиационной литературы, новые книжки не издаются.... Круг замкнулся....

----------


## FLOGGER

Сергей, я и не собирался ставить в вину Якубовичу стоимость его книги. Это просто дополнение к общему впечатлению от прочитанной книги. Ну, а как образуются цены, я догадываюсь. Не мальчик, чай... :Rolleyes:  Кстати, в одном из инет-магазинов я ее видел почти за 2,5тыра!

----------

